# Anyone here have another HOBBY?



## cal_gundert05 (Oct 16, 2006)

In response to the thread that asked if the people here had careers besides photography, does anyone here have a hobby besides photography?

If so, which do you pursue more passion, or are they equal?

Me?  Well, I don't like having multiple hobbies because (with school and work), it spreads me too thin.  That'w why I'm trying to sell my rock climbing stuff after a brief dapple in that.  But I do frequent libraries and used bookstores to buy cheap ($0-$1) literature (you'd be surprised what you can get just because something is old and slightly worn).


----------



## EBphotography (Oct 16, 2006)

I love environmental science! It's a rather broad topic, so let me hit each thing I do briefly. 

-Water Testing: Test the water to make sure it's safe for swimming, lately it hasn't so we close the beaches! 

-Bird Banding Demonstration: Teach the public about birds by allowing them to watch us work on the "Monitoring Avian Populations Study" (MAPS) Thats my favorite. Basically we catch birds with expensive nets that won't hurt them! It's incredible to hold a bird.

-Owling: Bird Banding minus tourists and birds plus owls. And nighttime.

Other stuff that I won't bore you with, those are my favorite things to do next to photography! And here is where I do it!

www.wellsreserve.org


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 16, 2006)

Well, I have other hobbies but they don't compare to photography. Anyways, here is what they are:

1. I bought 3 guitars trying to self teach myself how to play......um, never happened but I still like to "play" with them.

2. Self teaching myself how to sew. 

Do you see a theme here? I don't have any professional training, everything I try is always done by self teaching. Hehehe...maybe thats why I'm not good!!!!


----------



## toastydeath (Oct 16, 2006)

Machining.  Trying to become a tool and diemaker.


----------



## astrostu (Oct 16, 2006)

Origami and collecting coins.


----------



## Nikolai (Oct 16, 2006)

Cars. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Illah (Oct 16, 2006)

Biking - I ride around when I can and commute five days a week.

Computers - Overclocking and all that

Audio/Video - Audiophile gear and home theater

Nightlife/Style - One of the big reasons I got into photography actually, I manage this site with my fiance: www.Grooveeffect.com

The Internet - I love it and my day job is in online advertsing and marketing.

--Illah


----------



## Torus34 (Oct 17, 2006)

Telescope making, gardening [flower, vegetable and water], cooking, wine, stamp collecting, recreational mathematics, writing, wood-working, boat designing and building, dialing [sundials], computer programming, etc.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 17, 2006)

I sing.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 17, 2006)

I write totally as a hobbie.... Not well I'm sure but it's something to fill the hours, which is all photography is these days..I'm sure that is obvious by this time.

I do a lot of things, but for pleasure it's those two.  Trying to keep our minds functioning is a full time job for us old guys.


----------



## airgunr (Oct 17, 2006)

I collect antique pneumatic guns from the 1500's to the early 1900's.

Astronomy but not as actively.


----------



## niccig (Oct 17, 2006)

Cooking and scrapbooking.  I do a lot of cooking, but very little scrapbooking these days - photography takes up all my time (along with work and school)!  About to start on the wedding album though....


----------



## ShootHoops (Oct 17, 2006)

Guitar/Song-Writing

Basketball


----------



## .Steve (Oct 17, 2006)

Nikolai said:
			
		

> Cars. 'Nuff said.



x2


----------



## Soocom1 (Oct 17, 2006)

Target shooting, hunting, fishing, cars, cartography, woodworking, learning how to play some kind of instrument, web surfing, debating politics, blah,blah,blah.


----------



## mortallis288 (Oct 17, 2006)

welding


----------



## bantor (Oct 17, 2006)

I have been known to dabble.
guitar, computers, reading, philosophy, metal art, writing, kayaking, hiking, rock climbing, inventing ( as odd as that sounds i really enjoy coming up with an idea and then just going out and making it), movie making (from writing to editing), audio engineering, sculpting (mostly clay), stop-motion animation, blacksmithing, armour making, and i am sure i have forgotten a few things.

I like to keep myself a very busy person. As they say "Idle hands are the devil's tools"


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Oct 17, 2006)

No offense, but some of the responses haven't been very interesting.
--"What are your hobbies?"
--"I _____."

I probably started this trend with my own answer, so I'll try to fix it.

I've found:
Dante's Peak
6 Great American Short Stories
The Autobiography of Malcolm X
The Narrative of The Life of Frederick Douglass
Much Ado About Nothing
The Catcher In The Rye
Les Miserables
The Huntchback of Notre Dame
Memoirs of A Geisha
The Lord of the Rings The Two Towers and The Return of The King
for probably less than $4 total.

And I don't just collect them, I read these books, too.


----------



## somekid92 (Oct 17, 2006)

skateboarding

baseball

pretty much my two favorite things.


----------



## somekid92 (Oct 17, 2006)

i like skateboarding and baseball. I also draw sometimes too.


----------



## somekid92 (Oct 17, 2006)

ah. sorry for double post. my computer freaked out. i thought one didn't go through


----------



## orchidboi (Oct 17, 2006)

My main hobby is raising orchids.  I do photography as a second hobby.  I work with computers (web design mostly) I really love gardening and have several pets. 

Cheers!


----------



## table1349 (Oct 17, 2006)

Absolutely.  I'm a cop by trade in the midwest.  Nice weather it is photography.  When it gets really cold it is off to the wood shop I go.  This winters project is a wooden plate film camera, tripod and good old fashion flash pan.


----------



## craig (Oct 18, 2006)

Theater. It has helped my photography immensely.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Oct 18, 2006)

Computers...I'm a techno-whore...If it exists, I have to have it...

Pro Audio...nothing makes me happier than great sounding audio gear...

and my career...well that has a lot to do with Pro Audio.  I'm in school for clarinet performance and Recording Arts


----------



## liveinsurrealism (Oct 19, 2006)

cross country running is another of my hobbies.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Oct 19, 2006)

liveinsurrealism said:
			
		

> cross country running is another of my hobbies.


That's awesome.  I'm a bit of a runner myself, not too much, but I really enjoy it


----------



## Claff (Oct 20, 2006)

I follow a minor league NASCAR series that runs primarily in the northeast, writing articles and stuff for my http://www.EastSeries.com website

Also I'm a car person with the screaming yellow Tiburon seen in the automotive thread as well as a derelict '71 MGB that's been in storage for the last five years waiting for me to get a house and some time to fix the little things it needs to be safe and legal (one of these days....)

Me and the missus have three black Pugs and think the world of these little dogs as well.

I'm sure there's other stuff even less interesting to the general public but those are the biggies.


----------



## GreyArea (Oct 21, 2006)

Metalwork - I have a workshop in my garage. I make all sorts of things. I use jusk steel which I get donated from local fabrication companies - I just sort of walk in and ask if I can help myself to some of their scrap - I have never had a 'no'! It's amasing!

I make plant holders, cactii pots, ash trays, lights, whatever comes to mind. I think photography is still my first love though.

Herre is a picture of a plant pot I made.....


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Oct 21, 2006)

GreyArea said:
			
		

> Metalwork - I have a workshop in my garage. I make all sorts of things. I use jusk steel which I get donated from local fabrication companies - I just sort of walk in and ask if I can help myself to some of their scrap - I have never had a 'no'! It's amasing!



That's great, GreyArea!

Do you ever combine your 2 hobbies...constructing something that you can use for photography (like a case for when you take your camera on trips)?


----------



## GreyArea (Oct 22, 2006)

cal_gundert05 said:
			
		

> Do you ever combine your 2 hobbies...constructing something that you can use for photography (like a case for when you take your camera on trips)?


 
No - The steel I get my hands on is almost all heavy industrial stuff - a camera case would weigh half a tone! Well, almost...


----------



## chris82 (Oct 25, 2006)

This is kind of clichea,I love listening and espeacially playing music,I can play the guitar,the boron and I try to create digital music but I really love to play the guitar.The feeling I get while playing the guitar I cant explain(emo...I know) But for me music and photography go hand in hand so I cant choose between them,There both equal in my eyes.


----------



## abraxas (Oct 25, 2006)

cal_gundert05 said:
			
		

> No offense, but some of the responses haven't been very interesting.
> 
> ... I read ... too.



That's *COLD*...

Me? I'm into brain surgery, rocket science and fixing horse races.


----------



## Hyperion (Oct 25, 2006)

I play soccer all year round (however I am taking the winter season off to nurse a knee injury)

High end audio/home theater

wood working and home improvement

working out/jogging - just keeping myself in shape.

cars

I think that's everything


----------



## David (Oct 25, 2006)

I geocache when I have the time - website here. That's kind of like a treasure hunt using GPS to find the hidden locations. Some are straightforward and others not, involving puzzles and problems, but all get you out and about. I started to give me something to do when walking the dogs on my own, and to take me walking in new locations. I do however always take a camera with me!

David


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Oct 25, 2006)

I spread myself really thin...

Being an Admin at www.Northeastfoto.com , Global Mod at www.Northeastmoto.com , and Mod at www.arcticchat.com .

Search and Rescue (Volunteer..not really a hobby)

Motorcycle Touring

Snowmobiling

Precision Rifle and Pistol Shooting

Computers (Gaming)

Railroading (not model... working on my brakeman status at BSRM while being their staff photog)

probably a couple other things that I am forgetting...


----------



## Sir Peechizworth (Oct 30, 2006)

I play videogames, write and perform spoken word poetry, I can make simple jewelry (see: macrame), I've done tons of theatre (this includes dancing), I snowboard, skateboard, i sang in a choir for a long time, I doodle occasionally, i've written very very basic games in Python, i can play piano, drums (set and hand), i've made short films, started learning to bake, and right now i'm in a karate club.

ADD for the WIN!

did i miss anything?  Oh yeah, I'm awesome.  That should count as a hobbie.


----------



## uberben (Oct 30, 2006)

Well i'm a bit of a thrillseeker i'm told....I kitesurf, windsurf, downhill ski, kiteski, Mtn bike, road bike and backpack.  I did a couple 24hr mtn bike races this year and next year I have 3 triathalons planned with my wife. I am also a car stereo nut and have my cars so full of audio and computer stuff that the gear is probably worth more then the cars.  You would never know from my day job as a investment analyst which is pretty boring compared to the rest of my life.


----------



## struss (Nov 4, 2006)

gardening, baking, browsing the web, chatting...


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 8, 2006)

Well...  Let's see...

As a career, I am a professional musician, playing for a Major Symphony Orchestra. My main hobby is Camera Collecting (see the link below my banner) but I dabble in:

-riding my Harley (new hobby);
-go 4x4 exploring;
-home improvement (laying floors, painting);
-some cooking;
-chess;
-hiking the South Mountain (Phoenix, AZ)  in the middle of the day at 115 degrees;
-collecting autographs...

...and used to do:

-rock climbing;
-painting.


----------



## bitteraspects (Nov 8, 2006)

i poop


and :

im a DJ (house, drum and bass, hip hop, trance)
flair bartender
i build, fix, and modify mopeds
im a resident dancer at casa nightclub
i dabble in graphic design (mostly flyers and such)
and im an avid collecter of womens phone numbers.
lol


----------



## iflynething (Nov 21, 2006)

I fly R/C Planes  and Helicopter but include flying with my new found love of photography












Aerial Photography!!

~Michael~


----------



## boclcown (Nov 21, 2006)

Winters coming! 

I downhill ski when I'm not studying this time of the year. I absolutely loooove playing the saxophone. Backpacking. Reading.... 

Yeah. I've been so busy lately, that most of this stuff has been thrown aside...


----------



## AprilRamone (Nov 28, 2006)

Other than photography, the two other things I enjoy doing the most is playing Roller Derby (www.rockymountainrollergirls.com I'm Winona Fighter) and reading.  I read mostly fiction, but definitely enjoy some crime stuff and some pop culture/sociology type of stuff as well.  Roller Derby is definitely a 2nd job for me and I don't get paid for it.  Good thing I love it so much.


----------



## Michael Humle (Nov 28, 2006)

I have been selling knives for quite some time now and I am beginning to get in to collecting them. There are hand made knives out there that are true works of art. I have a friend who has established himself over the past 25 years in knife making...he lives in Oregon and his name is Bob Lum. You should check out his web-site at

http://www.boblumknives.com/welcome.html


----------



## neogfx (Nov 28, 2006)

My main passion is photography, but I also powerkite, kiteboard, mountain bike, play football. And whatever else I get time for.


----------



## brighteyesphotos (Nov 28, 2006)

The only other hobby I have is scrapbooking/cardmaking. It kinda goes hand in hand with my photography. Although, lately, my scrapbooking has taken a major back burner and I'm not even entirely sure where I left off at and what I haven't printed out yet. :er:  Right now, my focus is on one of 4 things - my kids, work, school and photography.


----------



## itoncool (Nov 28, 2006)

Photography is my hobby, the other things...?
play soccer and pool, back packers, hot cars also nice but can't afford them

and I like dogs and fish, does that include a hobby?


----------



## Efergoh (Nov 29, 2006)

bitteraspects said:
			
		

> i poop...


In order for that to be a hobby, you would have to collect it, and keep it and display it. 



> and im an avid collecter of womens phone numbers.


ROFLMMFAO!!!

You slay me.


I am a competative shooter. I developed a new action shooting sport (run and gun) based loosely on defensive pistol shooting using military style rifles as the main tool with sidearms as backups. I also developed and maintain the website for the group.

http://www.actshooters.com


























*
Don't shoot the good guys or you will have to wear the bell...*






A short video for those interested...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_O4AVmZqfg&eurl="]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_O4AVmZqfg&eurl=[/ame]


----------



## bitteraspects (Nov 29, 2006)

Efergoh said:
			
		

> In order for that to be a hobby, you would have to collect it, and keep it and display it.


 exactly


----------



## Efergoh (Nov 29, 2006)

Yuck.


----------



## markc (Nov 29, 2006)

I teach feral hamsters to play the accordion. It's a lot of work, but I want them to have a chance to reintegrate into society.


----------



## guitarmy (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm somewhat new to TPF, but I'll share anyways..

I'm a singer/songwriter. You can hear some of the bands I've been in if you want to:

*Leaving Juneau* - an alt/indie project I fronted and played guitar in. We're disbanded now.
http://www.myspace.com/leavingjuneau 

*The Line Atlantic* - my current band where I play rhythm guitar and sing backup.
http://www.myspace.com/thelineatlantic

If you so desire, let me know what you think! I'm much more experienced in the musical end of things than I am in photography. But I'm on my way...


----------



## Patrice (Dec 6, 2006)

-- here goes:

Camping with family,
Kayaking,
Maintaining and riding an older HD...
lots of other stuff interests me but could not consider them hobbies.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 6, 2006)

Patrice said:
			
		

> Maintaining and riding an older HD...


\

What model of HD? I ride a Sporty.


----------



## Ripnowell45 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hmmm lets see... I love to ride my motorcycle. I also like to snowboard, go hiking in woods and get off of the trail and explore.  I like to work on cars and like to work on my house sometimes.


----------



## Tyson (Dec 6, 2006)

Firefighter/EMT
Rc Airolanes
http://kitty43055.photium.com/ Check out my web page, I shot photos from a RC airplane.


----------



## Znarled (Dec 6, 2006)

iflynething said:
			
		

> I fly R/C Planes  and Helicopter but include flying with my new found love of photography
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brilliant, I love this. Mind sharing some of the details? Camera set up, mechanisms, etc.

For myself, when I have time from work which is rare, I flyfish, play with photoshop and video, online rpg gaming, and try to sculpt with clay.


----------

